# BBS? For Guppy fry?



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

i bought baby brine shrimp for my baby guppies...i read that i should feed them that. when i gave it to them, they didnt eat it and it was bigger than them :O . im thinkin that they should get infusoria? :/ i want my fry to be very healthy and stuff. the bbs just fell to the bottom of the tank. now im gonna have to clean it up again.  . oh and i bought freeze dried tubifex worms. they say to press it firmly on the aquarium wall well under the water line. before i try it out, (i fed them the left overs of the bbs that i knew my fry wouldnt eat(the fish in the 20 gal)) what are some concerns, tips, or experinces with these foods. thank you very much for your help. Happy new year! :demented:

i will post my tank crew after a reply.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you sure you fed BBS or maybe just brine shrimp? BBS is very small, which looks like little specs of dust dancing around. Brine shrimp would be the size of fry. Live BBS you would have to hatch, but the lifespan is short, I think about 24 hours, unless brought in their proper environment.

Livebearer fry are big enough to eat fish flakes, so you can grind some of it inbetween your fingers, before placing it in your tank. I also use the fine fish food dust, in the bottom of the fish food, to feed the fry.

I tried some of those liquid first foods once, but the fry never bothered with it. They much prefered regular fish food.

Omega One foods are supposed to be more nutritious foods (higher in protein), compared to most other foods.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

than you so much. oop i forgot to check my ammonia test ehhe.....

ack brine shrimp -_-' :BIGweepy:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Tubifex worms are not as nutritious as bloodworms. Freeze dried foods are less nutritious as their frozen counterparts. I never liked used freeze dried foods, becuase they always stay floating. I prefer foods that will stay afloat, but will eventually sink. This gives the more timid fish, who are scared to swim closer to the surface for food, a chance to eat when the foods float/sink towards them.


----------

